# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال خلاقیتی--معادله

## mkh-ana

با سلام این سوال توسط یکی از شاگردان استاد حسین رحیم تبریزی طراحی شده است.

اگر میتونین حلش کنین.

با تشکر((محمد خندان))

----------


## Harmonica

> با سلام این سوال توسط یکی از شاگردان استاد حسین رحیم تبریزی طراحی شده است.
> 
> اگر میتونین حلش کنین.
> 
> با تشکر((محمد خندان))



x=y=z=یک تقسیم بر رادیکال 2 به فرجه 3

----------


## Afsane-IN

من هر سه تاشونو دراوردم رادیکال دو دوم
یا 1 بر روی رادیکال 2

----------


## Majid-VZ

X=1
z=0
y=1

----------


## Majid-VZ



----------


## Yek.Doost

> من هر سه تاشونو دراوردم رادیکال دو دوم
> یا 1 بر روی رادیکال 2


اشتباه 





> X=1
> z=0
> y=1


اینم اشتباه

----------


## Afsane-IN

> اشتباه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اینم اشتباه


اولش یه سوتی دادم تو حل 
الان دوباره حل کردم به یه جوابهای فجیعی رسیدم...  :Yahoo (21):  عددای داغون

----------


## Yek.Doost

یه قلقی داره - هر چند ریاضیم ضعیفه
ولی مطمنم یه قلق داره

----------


## Afsane-IN

> یه قلقی داره - هر چند ریاضیم ضعیفه
> ولی مطمنم یه قلق داره


په از کجا گفتی جوابای ما غلطه؟ جوابو میدونی مگه

----------


## Yek.Doost

خب اعداد رو جایگزین کردم

----------


## der Schüler

اگر فرض کنیم: x=y=z ، اون موقع 1/3-x=2

----------


## Afsane-IN

> من هم دقیقن همین جواب رو دادم پستم به علت تو هین به طراح حذف شد
> 
> حتمن غلط بوده دیگه؟؟


منم ی بار دیگه حل کردم ب این جواب رسیدم اما اگه جایگزین کنی تو یکی از معادله ها غلط در میاد

----------


## Harmonica

> منم ی بار دیگه حل کردم ب این جواب رسیدم اما اگه جایگزین کنی تو یکی از معادله ها غلط در میاد


درسته حق با شماست
کلن حل معادلات سه مجهولی کار سختی هست وخارج از برنامه کتاب درسی و کنکور
------------------------------------------
در ضمن بابت اینکه کار درست رو انجام دادید و پست رو برگشتوندید خوشحالم.

----------


## Yek.Doost

خب حلش رو به من هم یاد بدید

----------


## Afsane-IN

> خب حلش رو به من هم یاد بدید


اگه فمیدی به مام بگو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed2357

> اگر فرض کنیم: x=y=z ، اون موقع 1/3-x=2


همین درسته مشکلی نداره
هرکی میگه غلطه،غلط میگه
شاید جوابهای دیگری هم داشته باشد.
ولی چون صورت سوال گفته جواب و جوابها نگفته پس حله

----------


## mkh-ana

بچه ها اون حل شما درسته ولی جواب ساده سواله.

جواب های دیگر سوال مورد نظر طراح گرامی((حسین رحیم تبریزی)) است.

----------


## hamed2357

> بچه ها اون حل شما درسته ولی جواب ساده سواله.
> 
> جواب های دیگر سوال مورد نظر طراح گرامی((حسین رحیم تبریزی)) است.


مشکل خودشه پیچیده فکر میکنه

----------


## Afsane-IN

> بچه ها اون حل شما درسته ولی جواب ساده سواله.
> 
> جواب های دیگر سوال مورد نظر طراح گرامی((حسین رحیم تبریزی)) است.


ینی یک به روی رادیکال دو با فرجه سه درسته؟؟ تو معادله ها بزاریم غلط در میادا :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Afsane-IN

من یه فکری زد به سرم واسه حلش
به یکی از مجهولا عدد بدیم اونوخت میشه دو مجهول شاید بشه اینطوری حلش کرد... یه عدد غیر صفر به یکیشون بدیم مثلا... 
میشه؟

----------


## mkh-ana

بچه ها جواب آخر سوال:

----------


## Afsane-IN

خو حداقل یکی از جواباشو در آوردم  :Yahoo (4): ) 
جوابامو اشتباه جایگزاری کردم ک گفتم غلطه  :Yahoo (21):  
کاش راه حلشم میزاشتین واسه اونیکی جوابا

----------


## Harmonica

شانس آوردین اینجا فضای مجازی نه حقیقی وگر نه من چند نفرو چکی میکردم
اول اونی روکه پستو حذف کرد به علت حل اشتباه و توهین به طراح دوباره گذاشت سر جاش
دومی اونی که گفت جوابو جایگزین کردم اشتباه در اومد منم به غلط انداخت
سومی رو هم خودتون حدس بزنید.

----------


## hamed2357

> شانس آوردین اینجا فضای مجازی نه حقیقی وگر نه من چند نفرو چکی میکردم
> اول اونی روکه پستو حذف کرد به علت حل اشتباه و توهین به طراح دوباره گذاشت سر جاش
> دومی اونی که گفت جوابو جایگزین کردم اشتباه در اومد منم به غلط انداخت
> سومی رو هم خودتون حدس بزنید.


طراح گه نوشته بود جواب و جوابها نگفته بود

----------


## Afsane-IN

> شانس آوردین اینجا فضای مجازی نه حقیقی وگر نه من چند نفرو چکی میکردم
> اول اونی روکه پستو حذف کرد به علت حل اشتباه و توهین به طراح دوباره گذاشت سر جاش
> دومی اونی که گفت جوابو جایگزین کردم اشتباه در اومد منم به غلط انداخت
> سومی رو هم خودتون حدس بزنید.


داداش عصاب نداریا... :Yahoo (21):  خودشو ناراحت نکنه من استاد سوتی دادنم وقتی به جاهای ساده ی سوال میرسم همش سوتی میدم  :Yahoo (21):  به طور مثال در جایگزاری...
بعدشم شما خودت عقل داری خودتم یه بار جایگزاری میکردی میفمیدی من حواسم نبوده=)):yahoo (4):

----------


## Harmonica

> داداش عصاب نداریا... خودشو ناراحت نکنه من استاد سوتی دادنم وقتی به جاهای ساده ی سوال میرسم همش سوتی میدم  به طور مثال در جایگزاری...
> بعدشم شما خودت عقل داری خودتم یه بار جایگزاری میکردی میفمیدی من حواسم نبوده=)):yahoo (4):



نه بابا این حرفا چیه  شوخی کردم 
من پشت این ظاهر خشنم یه باطن خشتن تر دارم

----------

